
SaaS Club - charlieirish
http://saasclub.com/
======
alexandros
Great stuff. Can't see how to submit new resources, but I've just got to plug
[http://saas.fm](http://saas.fm) . Answer a few questions and get a complete
financial model as an excel sheet.

If anyone ends up using it, you can use the voucher code "gimme gimme" for the
next month or so.

It's a side project I'd done once with friends, If anyone uses it, I'd love to
hear your thoughts.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Very nice project. However, the cost of the report is completely hidden, and I
think a lot of people might get angry and close the window out of spite.

Also, what does the full report give me that isn't in the little thumbnail
thing? Also, how can I tweak anything? It looks like I have to submit the
whole thing over again with new data.

Maybe you should save the data in your database, generate a hash, and on
submission take the customer to a page #1: They can link someone else, #2:
with all the information from the little thumbnail thing, #3: with a clear
explanation of the full report and the cost. This way they can also tweak and
save the data when they get new information. They can also link the free page
to other people who might buy the report.

Finally, there doesn't seem to be much unique information in your about page.
Maybe you should move your about paragraph and contact form into the footer
and get rid of your navigation altogether.

~~~
alexandros
We definitely need better marketing and explanation of what's going on. Thanks
for putting the words to that :)

I gave a voucher code above that gets you the excel sheet for free. Use it and
you'll see the full thing! (But admittedly there needs to be better enticement
on the page)

We've built this without a database at all, so all the info is stored in the
hash. You can copy, save, share, and reload your model whenever you like it by
using the URL. Ain't pretty, but it works :). But I like the idea of the
linkable report page that others can buy the report from.

About page: makes sense. Should be a single-page app indeed.

------
twolfson
As a heads up, your website is missing a title so the result it
'[http://saasclub.com/'](http://saasclub.com/'). Not too great for your SEO.

------
h1fra
Great ressources.

Shame many of them are only beta with no preview :/

------
andypotts
Another useful SaaS tool is SaaS Runner. Easily track retention and growth of
your SaaS application [http://saasrunner.com/](http://saasrunner.com/)

~~~
dusing
Just signed up and it immediately asked me to login, but won't accept the
credentials I just setup.

~~~
andypotts
I know the developers, so will let them know, and get back to you :)

edit: Although, I just registered and it was all fine.

------
pl3as3
Man I thought this was a play on Sam's Club where we paid a membership to buy
bulk SaaS offerings cheaper than usual.

~~~
pfraze
Might be worth validating that idea

~~~
dangrossman
There's no need to charge money for it since half these apps give away
discounts or free months just to get signups; you don't have to pay anyone for
the discount. They're all over the place on "deals" sites, like this one:

[https://www.rewardli.com/offers](https://www.rewardli.com/offers)

------
hiisi
Thanks! Probably the best collection of SaaS related articles I've seen on the
internet.

------
ericHosick
I think Support Bee www.supportbee.com would make a good addition under
Support.

